# J. Morel 20K diet day.



## Concreteguy (Dec 31, 2019)

This guy is a top 10 Olympian and eating these kinds of calories are more the norm than not. I guess the most amazing thing is he's not even pushing to get it all down and for the most part it's all shit food. This kind leaves me off shaking my head. And once again you can tell it's for reall doing this all the time because of how easy it is for him to just keep slamming it down. All he does is eat and talk about growing.

W T F !!!!


[ame]https://youtu.be/r91JCIdqj1E[/ame]


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 1, 2020)

He has the late Rich Piana's same addiction to ice cream  I cant imagine his food bill.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 2, 2020)

Did you get the impression eating this way was just a matter of "one more day in the life of?" To me it just seamed like no big deal slamming huge calories like this. I have seen many other pro's comment on Morel's huge caloric intake but this is the first time I have seen it in action. Where the hell is it all going? IMO, at 10K a day he would be a 300lb stage weight.


----------



## bbuck (Jan 2, 2020)

I know when I was trying to eat 8000 calories a day I pretty much stopped growing. Then once I cut back to more like 6000 I started gaining again. Just because it is going in doesn't mean it is being processed or used. Stressing the digestive system out doesn't make it work better. I often think that when people talk about fast metabolisms they are actually talking about inefficient ones.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 3, 2020)

Concreteguy said:


> Did you get the impression eating this way was just a matter of "one more day in the life of?" To me it just seamed like no big deal slamming huge calories like this. I have seen many other pro's comment on Morel's huge caloric intake but this is the first time I have seen it in action. Where the hell is it all going? IMO, at 10K a day he would be a 300lb stage weight.



Yes I did. Seemed like business as usual. With this many calories I think that all you do every waking hour is eat. I know some of the top guys take in a lot of calories but this at the top of extreme.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 3, 2020)

bbuck said:


> I know when I was trying to eat 8000 calories a day I pretty much stopped growing. Then once I cut back to more like 6000 I started gaining again. Just because it is going in doesn't mean it is being processed or used. Stressing the digestive system out doesn't make it work better. I often think that when people talk about fast metabolisms they are actually talking about inefficient ones.



That's very interesting to hear you say that. It's kinda like a mind teaser. Was it a certain type of food you cut back 2000calories on?

6000 is double. How did you make out at that push?


----------



## bbuck (Jan 4, 2020)

Concreteguy said:


> That's very interesting to hear you say that. It's kinda like a mind teaser. Was it a certain type of food you cut back 2000calories on?
> 
> 6000 is double. How did you make out at that push?



I cut back on the rice, potatoes carbs in general and MCT oil. 4000 calories or so was my maintenance amount back then. I pretty much felt like I  was just pushing the food through. It felt like I was full to the top of the esophagus. If the food is being digested it can only be used to fuel activity, heat or stored as fat unless I am missing something.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 4, 2020)

*Would you believe ANOTHER 20K DAY?*

Well, hear it is...….


[ame]https://youtu.be/fGX9Cg52PjE[/ame]


----------



## GearPro (Jan 6, 2020)

That’s an incredible amount of ice cream. Makes my lactose intolerant tummy rumble just thinking about it.


----------

